# lukomon pokédex



## Sjaz (Mar 26, 2010)

While randomly surfing the interwebz, I came across this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> We're almost ready to release lukomon pokédex. We are still finetuning, polishing and testing lukomon pokédex and we plan to submit it after the weekend. We will probably be giving away promotional codes, so keep an eye on this thread!
> 
> ...



Sounds great I guess. A full Pokédex app for both Android and iPhone? Yes please! What are your thoughts about it? [I hope this is the right section for this]


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 26, 2010)

unless it is free and someone randomly gives me an iphone, i am definitely not caring about this


----------



## Sjaz (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, I guess they won't make it free. At least, I'd pay 2 dollars max for it. I mean, what if you're playing in your bed, need some info, but don't want to start your computer. Hoorah, you can look at your iphone!

Well, unless this app isn't crap. By looking at the screens I'd say it's really decent. If you compare it to the already available pokedex apps in the app store (all rubbish) I guess those developers certainly can make some money with it. They have mine, at least (but i'm a big Pokémon sucker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 26, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> unless it is free and someone randomly gives me an iphone, i am definitely not caring about this



^This^

I don't care for the iPhone or anything of the sort. Nor do I care for what they do to people. So many times I've known people for years and they've always had the time for a chat, and then they get an iPhone and all of a sudden they can't chat 'cause they have to download a new app or check the weather in Moscow (even though they've never been there and don't know anybody there), or even worse when they just sit and go on at great length about how marvelous the iPhone is and how they can't see how they ever got by without it. I'll tell you how we got by. We spent quality time together and generally enjoyed life instead of listening to yet another debate about the glory of the latest technological ass-raping of individuality. Put your fucking phone away or so help me god I'm gonna ram it up the crack of your arse.


----------



## Sjaz (Mar 27, 2010)

What's so wrong about the iPhone? Those smartphones are the future.

Besides, this topic isn't about how useless an iPhone is, but about a Pokémon app which probably will help a lot of people. At least it'll help me, I guess.


----------



## SkH (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking very nice! I'd definitely get it if I would have an iPhone


----------



## sn0wfish (Mar 28, 2010)

nifty app, if only i have an iphone!


----------



## Sjaz (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for the people who are interested in this (like me)... They came up with a new design I guess.






 ( http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.ph...0534&page=3 )

Looks pretty good if you ask me. But errr, the app should've been released by now... hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow looks awesome cannot wait to use it, hope it releases soon


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, I am going to go check out if they have the app in *snip.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

He said about releasing a free app and paid app.
Obviously the free app will have features missing.
But, support the guy, he put a lot of hard work into this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 5, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> unless it is free and someone randomly gives me an iphone, i am definitely not caring about this



x2


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 5, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> But, support the guy, he put a lot of hard work into this.


Preaching to the choir, man. :/

Whenever it manages to get into the Appstore I'll get it for the sake that a on-hand Pokedex, no matter how nerdy, is still pretty awesome.


----------



## Sjaz (Apr 5, 2010)

What is *snip? Something like a rom downloading site?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 8, 2010)

Sjaz said:
			
		

> What is *snip? Something like a rom downloading site?


*snip is the name of a dead app,
the original project was an easy method to download and install cracked .ipas for MobileOSX.
the app itself didn't have any links to warez, but was useless without the illegal content, and for legal issues the project was shut down (even though latest private version had some pretty neat and innovative features)
there is still a much older version called *snip available, which is pointed by default at the apptrackr download reposary, based off the *snip framework (*snip being a site that shut down due to overuse of piracy).


----------



## Sjaz (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, thanks. So that means you can download the app for free? That means the developer doesn't earn something from it.. yeah, I know, there are pirates on this site (I myself have downloaded some PC games too) but I think it's just BS to download something (which probably doesn't cost more than 2 dollars) for free... At least, this developer can count on my money!


----------



## Sjaz (Sep 15, 2010)

*Epic mega bump*

hey guys... it's been awhile since this app launched and I'm curious if there are people here who actually bought it. Well I did and I loved it, but it did miss some data. One point the awesome developer has worked on in the just released version 1.1. 

Seriously I love the developer. It didn't look like it sold really well (didn't appear in the charts) but they keep supporting it with awesome updates, something I think is very important. Check out their blog here for some good info as I won't describe the whole app here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.kombostudio.nl/

Anyways I think it's so cool when developers keep supporting their apps even months after they released it. I just got an iPhone 4 and as a surprise they also added Retina graphics in 1.1, very cool indeed. So uh, I suggest  that if you're even a bit into Pokémon, you really need to buy this app. Best two bucks ever spent. 

And I wonder... did anyone already have the app?


----------



## Sjaz (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for the doublepost, but I have a question for the mods; can this topic be moved to the Other Systems Discussions > Other Handhelds > iPhone, iPod & iPad section? When I made this topic that section wasn't available yet IIRC. Anyway thank you very much, I think this topic will be more striking in that section :-)


----------



## Senrii (Sep 16, 2010)

i came along this too when searching for a pokedex in the App store. i first downloaded it trough *snip but bought it a little while ago and thought it was pretty good but not the best. like you said the recent update surprised me because it introduced some neat features hope they keep supporting the app


----------



## Sjaz (Sep 22, 2010)

That's cool. I've been using it a lot lately, the new update really is rocking. It's a pity that it doesn't work on some firmwares anymore tho... hope they fix it soon.




(lol thanks to the iphone 4 rez it's a biiiiig picture >_>)
Oh and mods, one time again; could you move this topic please? Or to anybody; is there a way to request a move? Thanks.


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 23, 2010)

This is really cool...Im downloading it now...My ex would love for me to have this handy when we play pokemon together

EDIT
ARRAGH!!! It wot work for me...it hangs at the title page and exits


----------



## Sjaz (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah they talked about it on their twitter, you probably have minus 4.0 firmware? I don't know why one wouldn't upgrade to 4.0 but anyways there's some problems with the app on 3.1 firmwares. Thought they fixed it already tho and submitted it to Apple.


----------



## Sjaz (Oct 2, 2010)

Since mods still didn't notice this topic I'll keep bumping it... but with actual info this time! There was an update available this morning with freaking Black & White support. Big win for me as I am having some troubles with the game and this helps a lot. Awesome devs are just awesomeeee


----------



## Senrii (Oct 2, 2010)

black white support were a big surprise for me i didn't think you would introduce it that fast i mean how long is the game available now only two weeks or so so great job on that. also got my new ipod touch 4g and app looks really good on it with sharp graphics


----------



## Sjaz (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol yea the retina graphics surely are awesome. Whish more developers would add those as I think 50% of my apps don't support the retina display. Apps become reaaaaally blurry when not upgraded for the new display which kinda sucks... oh well. I'm grateful at least some developers take the time to upgrade their apps.

I wish Nintendo would make their Pokémon retina enabled too xD. Lol it's a pity those are low-res but I guess Kombo can't do anything about that.


----------



## Senrii (Oct 3, 2010)

yo sjaz could u please also build a ev tracker? the iv calculator is very good and i would be awesome if one could track the ev's  of pokemons (or were u working on that already??)


----------



## Sjaz (Oct 3, 2010)

Uhm, I'm not like the dev of this app... I just support it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But you can request features on their blog, kombostudio.com. Well I guess they already said in the update description that they're working on an EV tracker. Yeah, I'd definetely like to see a digital tracker as tracking on paper is kinda crappy. An EV tracker would make this app 101% win.

(A little Dutch talk)
ben je trouwens Nederlands? AAngezien er bij je vlag NL staat. Grappig om te zien dat er andere Nederlanders zijn met de app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (translated: are you Dutch btw?)


----------



## Senrii (Oct 5, 2010)

oh sorry i thought u made this app. 

en ja ik ben nederlander waarom zou er anders een nederlandse vlag bij me naam staan??


----------



## SjemBo (Nov 2, 2010)

I got an promo code for this app via the Pokemon Podcast It's super effective!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I searched on google for the creators of this app and this topic appeared very high so I thought there was a community here using it. It looks like there are more fans of this app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really love it and I sent the developers an mail and they mailed back and I think they are very nice they said they are working on an update that will come very soon I can't wait! Haha I saw the last post was a month back here so I consider this as a very big bump xD 

Also I think I am one of the not many people in Japan that have this app because there are only a few reviews in the Japanese App Store. Thats pretty cool right


----------

